# Help please. Hotel recommendations



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello
I need to find a hotel in Manila for my wife and her friend. I can't go there to check it out so can anyone tell me of a hotel or motel that they have stayed in before that is ok?
If it's in the Quirino Ave area that would be good.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisNZ said:


> Hello
> I need to find a hotel in Manila for my wife and her friend. I can't go there to check it out so can anyone tell me of a hotel or motel that they have stayed in before that is ok?
> If it's in the Quirino Ave area that would be good.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

I would recommend the Swagman Hotel. It is in Ermita, Manila and is behind the Bayview Park Hotel -- across the Blvd from the US Embassy
It's the first place I stayed in Manila and even worked there for quite some time.

It has been remodeled and is very nice but cost is low. Good food and if traveling by air, they offer free airport pick up and drop off.
Hotel managers name is Agnes; just ask for her if help is needed when your wife is there.



Enjoy
Jet Lag


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply Jet Lag. I'm checking it out.
I love your signature "Husbands love your wives..." Great.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisNZ said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Jet Lag. I'm checking it out.
> I love your signature "Husbands love your wives..." Great.


Thanks Chris, Very welcome. Really is a nice hotel and not overly expensive. Also within short walking distance of Rizal Park.
If arriving by air and reservation has been made for airport pick up, it's a good idea to call and remind them before flight departure. Like anywhere, it avoids any problem.


Jet


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Just to throw out another idea, we have stayed numerous times at the Mabuhay Manor. In fact my wife just left Manila and requested that I find her a room there.

Great staff and in a decent location near to the airport.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Is Quirino Ave in Quezon City? It's quite a distance from Ermita. Purpose of travel? - business or leisure? Factor in traffic in Manila when considering location of accommodation.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

esv1226 said:


> Is Quirino Ave in Quezon City? It's quite a distance from Ermita. Purpose of travel? - business or leisure? Factor in traffic in Manila when considering location of accommodation.


esv, depends on your budget, we mostly stay in the Midas Hotel in Pasay, a little pricier but we get the executive lounge access, near to Ermita, close to many places.
Can I suggest you or your lady avail the services of Agoda or Booking. com or many other sites to find accommodation. Remember google can be our best friend in the info searches, Stayed in Tropicana Suites a couple of weeks ago and was fine, earthquake included, not as good as Midas but half the price good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

When in Makati, we often stay at The A.Venue suites which is few blocks from Burgos off Makati Ave in a new growing area with conveniences, grocery, coffee shop, sports bard, restaurants etc next door. They have rooms, 1BR and 2BR suites. We just booked couple nights there for next weekend and got a great deal on Agoda or Trip Advisor.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nickleback99 said:


> When in Makati, we often stay at The A.Venue suites which is few blocks from Burgos off Makati Ave in a new growing area with conveniences, grocery, coffee shop, sports bard, restaurants etc next door. They have rooms, 1BR and 2BR suites. We just booked couple nights there for next weekend and got a great deal on Agoda or Trip Advisor.


Shopping? As we do, forgot to mention that the 2 previous mentioned hotels have balconies in case you are smokers.
Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Not to be Debbie Downer or anything,but we also opted to stay at the Swagman in the past.Here is my objection tho..it was overrun by cockroaches..and I mean BAD.If this issue has been corrected,I would be glad to know.They also have devised a scheme whereby you have to use your room key to operate the a/c,so you can't leave the room without turning off the a/c. I found a way to defeat that tho,mainly because the a/c unit was so doggone weak,that you had to run the a/c for a long time to cool the room sufficiently for successful sleep.If you were required to turn off the a/c everytime you left the room,it would never cool off enough to get any sleep.I have to tell you,that was a BIG complaint for me.

We also are on the lookout for something affordable and clean,but close to the airport.I guess I need to reread the thread,because I don't know Manila,and when someone says Manila,that gives me no idea as to how close it is the the airport.

Might help to use my glasses as well.Lol

SMM


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Not to be Debbie Downer or anything,but we also opted to stay at the Swagman in the past.Here is my objection tho..it was overrun by cockroaches..and I mean BAD.If this issue has been corrected,I would be glad to know.They also have devised a scheme whereby you have to use your room key to operate the a/c,so you can't leave the room without turning off the a/c. I found a way to defeat that tho,mainly because the a/c unit was so doggone weak,that you had to run the a/c for a long time to cool the room sufficiently for successful sleep.If you were required to turn off the a/c everytime you left the room,it would never cool off enough to get any sleep.I have to tell you,that was a BIG complaint for me.
> 
> We also are on the lookout for something affordable and clean,but close to the airport.I guess I need to reread the thread,because I don't know Manila,and when someone says Manila,that gives me no idea as to how close it is the the airport.
> 
> ...


Not sure about the air conditioner issue as I didn't notice when I toured the hotel a while back. But insect problems are gone and you'd never know the place since a large hotel chain took it over and remodeled everything. Truly amazing. Only complaint I had was that they took the patty melt sandwich off the menu. Got lucky though and the cook made one anyway. Good stuff.

The Swag is (depending on traffic) about a 15 minute ride from the airport in their vans. I worked there as the Guest Services Mgr before the new owners took over and before the remodeling. The change now is truly remarkable..


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

It all depends ...
What's the budget?
How long are you staying?
When do you want it?

Prices vary depending on those factors. 
For short terms, I do airbnb.com...


----------



## veloso (May 5, 2017)

I suggest go with the known hotels as they are in better/safer location than not so known hotels. century park hotel and pan pacific hotel are within the area.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

So,we stayed at the Swagman.Should have stayed elsewhere.Although the hotel had been "remodeled ",it was still the old Swagman.Inexpensive enough I guess,and the service was upgraded from previous visits.It was really nice to get help wrangling the luggage for sure.Be prepared for a resurgent population of cockroaches.

Also,watch the food there.I got a case of the "you know whats" after having eaten a less than well prepared hamburger,that was grossly overpriced.If I hadn't had Imodium in my kit,I would have been in a terrible fix.

I can look back on it now and just shake my head,but at the time,it was a serious issue,and it caused me no small measure of discomfort.

I won't stay at the Swagman again..not after this last fiasco.Stay there if you want,you might get lucky and make it out unscathed.

SMM


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

SierraMadreMe said:


> So,we stayed at the Swagman.Should have stayed elsewhere.Although the hotel had been "remodeled ",it was still the old Swagman.Inexpensive enough I guess,and the service was upgraded from previous visits.It was really nice to get help wrangling the luggage for sure.Be prepared for a resurgent population of cockroaches.
> 
> Also,watch the food there.I got a case of the "you know whats" after having eaten a less than well prepared hamburger,that was grossly overpriced.If I hadn't had Imodium in my kit,I would have been in a terrible fix.
> 
> ...


Interesting Ted, after all that has been said about this hotel and your previous experience, I gather you and your lovely wife decided to try this hotel again? Once bitten twice shy I say.
Regardless we gather you are heading back O/S now, enjoy your trip, safe journey and we both hope to see you both again back in PH in the near future, enjoy and prosper.

Cheers, Steve and Bengie.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Not to be Debbie Downer or anything,but we also opted to stay at the Swagman in the past.Here is my objection tho..it was overrun by cockroaches..and I mean BAD.If this issue has been corrected,I would be glad to know.They also have devised a scheme whereby you have to use your room key to operate the a/c,so you can't leave the room without turning off the a/c. I found a way to defeat that tho,mainly because the a/c unit was so doggone weak,that you had to run the a/c for a long time to cool the room sufficiently for successful sleep.If you were required to turn off the a/c everytime you left the room,it would never cool off enough to get any sleep.I have to tell you,that was a BIG complaint for me.
> 
> We also are on the lookout for something affordable and clean,but close to the airport.I guess I need to reread the thread,because I don't know Manila,and when someone says Manila,that gives me no idea as to how close it is the the airport.
> 
> ...


 affordable and cheap close to the airport Remington. around $65.00 a night depending on peso rate and can't get any closer to airport they also have free shuttle service ( resort world bus) 
note: cheaper to make reservations online vice at hotel


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> So,we stayed at the Swagman.Should have stayed elsewhere.Although the hotel had been "remodeled ",it was still the old Swagman.Inexpensive enough I guess,and the service was upgraded from previous visits.It was really nice to get help wrangling the luggage for sure.Be prepared for a resurgent population of cockroaches.
> 
> Also,watch the food there.I got a case of the "you know whats" after having eaten a less than well prepared hamburger,that was grossly overpriced.If I hadn't had Imodium in my kit,I would have been in a terrible fix.


Most surprising. I was down there not long ago and no sign of any bug problems. I didn't stay overnight so maybe they just come out at night now?

I had no problem with the food or service either so can't imagine a serious issue although things like that are possible anywhere and not just the Philippines. 
Swag had taken my favorite (Patty Melt Sand) off the menu but the cook made a great one for me anyway and I enjoyed every bite.
I'll have to ride that bus down there again and have another look around and lunch while I'm there.

Jet Lag


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting Ted, after all that has been said about this hotel and your previous experience, I gather you and your lovely wife decided to try this hotel again? Once bitten twice shy I say.
> Regardless we gather you are heading back O/S now, enjoy your trip, safe journey and we both hope to see you both again back in PH in the near future, enjoy and prosper.
> 
> Cheers, Steve and Bengie.


I went on JL's recommendation that things had changed @ The Swagman.It probably was better the last time he visited,but maybe the cockroaches have returned since his last visit.Nothing he could do about that.The service was actually better than previous visits,and I found that part to be a big plus.Hard to wrangle all that luggage by myself.

In any event,I am now back in the US,and doing well.

Best to you and Bengie Steve.Hope to see you folks again.





Rogdas said:


> affordable and cheap close to the airport Remington. around $65.00 a night depending on peso rate and can't get any closer to airport they also have free shuttle service ( resort world bus)
> note: cheaper to make reservations online vice at hotel


As it turns out,the trip to the airport was a snap.Less than 20 mins in duration,and very little traffic.If only there were a policy in place to make sure that $5 burger you ordered at the restaurant doesn't make you sick.



Jet Lag said:


> Most surprising. I was down there not long ago and no sign of any bug problems. I didn't stay overnight so maybe they just come out at night now?
> 
> I had no problem with the food or service either so can't imagine a serious issue although things like that are possible anywhere and not just the Philippines.
> Swag had taken my favorite (Patty Melt Sand) off the menu but the cook made a great one for me anyway and I enjoyed every bite.
> ...


When we got to the room there was no sign of cockroaches.When we awoke in the am,we saw a few scurry into the shadows when we turned on the lights.I saw several more during the next 2 hours as we prepared to leave.

It is my experience,that if you have a few cockroaches,then pretty soon,you have LOTS of cockroaches.

As far as food goes,I have eaten in a lot of establishments without issue.It only took 1 overpriced hamburger at the Swagman to make my trip home a really uncomfortable proposition.

I don't know at this point about a return trip to the PI,but I can't imagine it including another stay at the Swagman.

SMM


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I went on JL's recommendation that things had changed @ The Swagman.It probably was better the last time he visited,but maybe the cockroaches have returned since his last visit.Nothing he could do about that.The service was actually better than previous visits,and I found that part to be a big plus.Hard to wrangle all that luggage by myself.
> 
> In any event,I am now back in the US,and doing well.
> 
> ...


I've lived here many years and I don't think after living in the states there is any real way to get use to the insects including cockroaches. Some are big enough to ride almost. I've stayed at the Peninsula Hotel in Manila in the past and even there in the rooms & elevator I saw cockroaches. You probably caught Swag between visits by the exterminator is my guess. Unless sprayed and cleaned weekly those things are everywhere in a tropical environment. Even the Holiday Inn inside of Clark in Angeles has them. There is no escape except by jet going back home.
For me, I'll still stay at the Swag and like everywhere here as well as in Beverly Hills CA, I use caution with food in restaurants.


----------

